# eircom to enter home package market



## fredg (6 Sep 2011)

hi all,
at a focus group meeting ref eircom last night,
they told us eircom are to enter market as above,i.e. phone
tv and broadband.i think its good news for all as prices may be squezed.
fredg.


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Sep 2011)

Hopefully they'll be able to provide the services at a reasonable cost... their broadband packages at the moment (for me in the "sticks") is quite expensive... but still reliable... only reason I stay with them...


----------



## Delboy (6 Sep 2011)

i had an eircom rep call to my house for some market research on this about 3 weeks ago. They're looking to have something in place on TV by early next year.

Hopefully a bit more competition will bring prices down but I wont hold my breath (e.g. the eu makes the premier lg split their football packages and not give all to sky....so you now have to have sky at 33e pm, setanta at 15e pm and espn at 10e pm (with upc) to see the games....and all this without sky lowering their price in the first place!!!) 

But if eircom force people to take a landline in order to get TV, then it's doomed to fail I reckon.

BT went into TV years ago, I could never understand why eircom never followed as the landline business is dying


----------



## gipimann (6 Sep 2011)

Sky did market research into a tv/phone/broadband package about a year ago - since they didn't enter the market, I guess the figures didn't add up.


----------



## oldtimer (7 Sep 2011)

I have a landline/broadband home package with eircom. To-day I received a phonecall from an eircom representative offering me a better home package for my needs. She would not give me details over the phone - said she would have to call personally to discuss the package with me and wanted to make an appointment. Baffled why she would have to come here to discuss it - surely eircom could tell me on phone or mail me.


----------



## Leo (8 Sep 2011)

oldtimer said:


> Baffled why she would have to come here to discuss it - surely eircom could tell me on phone or mail me.


 
Only one reason, so they can use pressure tactics to make you sign on the dotted oline there and then. If they were confident their package deals offered good value, then they would publish them openly and be more than happy to tell you over the phone or emails you. The fact that she wasn't prepared to do that speaks volumes.
Leo


----------



## irishmoss (8 Sep 2011)

Two reasons, the other being it could be a bogus way of getting into your home IF the call wasn't from eircom




Leo said:


> Only one reason, so they can use pressure tactics to make you sign on the dotted oline there and then-


----------



## mjbo (9 Sep 2011)

oldtimer said:


> Baffled why she would have to come here to discuss it - surely eircom could tell me on phone or mail me.


 
Very strange indeed. I too had a call from Eircom a number of months ago where they wanted to sell me a different package. Absolutely no mention of calling out and we were able to discuss over the phone no problem. (Turned out the package they wanted to sell me was worse than the one I already have - we make some international calls to the US - so obviously the info provided to the sales person hadn't been checked to see what type of calls were made from the home phone.) I would be suspicious of someone calling like this. On a similar topic of someone calling we had an Eircom Phonewatch salesperson call one day trying to get us to change to a phonewatch system. He was all on for coming in to "look around" to give us a price. He was quite persistant on coming in to the house but needless to say I declined his offer !!!


----------



## Knuttell (9 Sep 2011)

mjbo said:


> we had an Eircom Phonewatch salesperson call one day trying to get us to change to a phonewatch system. He was all on for coming in to "look around" to give us a price. He was quite persistant on coming in to the house but needless to say I declined his offer !!!



Had the same experience recently,doorbell went just after 6 when we were sitting down to eat,opened the door where a guy with a folder said he was from Eircom and with that incredibly made a move to enter the house,cheeky so & so,told him no interest and closed the door on him.
On another occasion I had an Eircom door caller ask to see my last three bills,seeing as I wasnt with them I declined that kind offer.

I am with Vodafone landline and will use a tin can and string before I ever deal with Eircom again.


----------

